# How efficient is your cruncher?



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

Inspired by @Mussels thread here lets see how efficient are our rigs when crunching. This can also be useful as to know the expected PPDs for different configs. So if you have a power meeter feel free to post your results and I will add it in the table.  Please in this form

krusha03 | Corsair CX500M | FX 6300 @ 4.55GHz 1.4v + 7950| 3 HDD + 1 SSD | 231W @ 87% (5 threads)  | 3380 | 14.70 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Not a dedicated cruncher but my home pc



User | PSU | CPU + GPU | HDD/SSDs | Watts @ Load | Average 7 days PPD | points per watt | OS | Comment
krusha03 | Corsair CX500M | FX 6300 @ 4.55GHz 1.4v + 7950| 3 HDD + 1 SSD | 231W @ 87% (5 threads)  | 3380 | 14.70 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Not a dedicated cruncher but my home pc
Knoxx29 | Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210| 1 HDD 2.5 | 79W (8 threads) | 5,275 | 66.77 | Win 7 Pro x64 |
agent00skid | Silverstone Strider Gold S series 850W | Athlon 860K @ 3.7GHz + R7 250| 1 SSD | 100W (4 threads) | 2813| 28.13 | Fedora 22 Alpha x86_64 |
agent00skid | 19V external and MB onboard | Celeron J1900 | 1 SSD | 15W (4 threads) | 1409 | 93.93 | Fedora 22 Alpha x86_64 |
agent00skid | 19V external and MB onboard | Athlon 5350 @ 2.1GHz | 1 HDD + 1 SSD | 31W (4 threads) | 1740 | 56.13 | Fedora 21 x86_64 |
xvi | Corsair AX750 | FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz 1.5v + GTX680 | 1 SSD + 2 HDD | 335W @ 100% (8 threads) | 4101 | 12.24 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Not dedicated, but close
xvi | BFG LS-550 | Core i7 3930k @ 3.2/3.8GHz + HD 7870 | 1 HDD | 190W @ 100% (12 threads) | 9774 | 51.44 | Ubuntu x64 | Dedicated
xvi | HP 750w | 2x Xeon E5450 @ 3GHz + Matrox MGA G200e | 8 HDD | 271W @ 100% (8 threads) | 7777 | 28.70 | Debian x64 | Dedicated
manofthem | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770k @4.3 @1.28v | 1 SSD + 1 HDD | 179w @100% (8 threads) | 6024 | 33.65 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7, except random gaming
manofthem | Seasonic 660XPS2| i7 4790 @3.8 @1.095v | 1 SSD | 93w @100% (8 threads) | 5346 | 57.48 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7
manofthem | XFX 550Pro | i3 2100 @3.1 @1.11v | 3 HDDs | 94w @100% (4 threads) | 2118 | 22.53 | Win 7 Ult x64 | Crunches 24/7
krusha03 | Dell something | i5-3470 stock| 1 HDD | 59W @ 100% (4 threads) | 4000 | 67.75 | Win 7 Ent x64 | Dell optiplex 7010
Heaven7 | Corsair HX1000 | 2x Xeon X5690 @ 3.6GHz 1.224v + 7970 | 3 HDD + 4 SSD | 620W @ 90% (24 threads) | 9672 | 15.60 | Win Vista x64 | Test cruncher
Heaven7 | Corsair RM750 | 2x Xeon E5620 @ 2,5GHz 1.2v + Matrox MGA-G200e | 1 SSD | 212W @ 99% (16 threads) | 3787 | 17.86 | Win7 x64 | Dedicated 24/7
Knoxx29 | Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210 | 1 HDD | 75W ( 8 Threads ) | 5,382 | 71,76 | Win 7 Pro x64 |
Norton | Corsair HX650 | Core i7 2600k + GS8400| 1 HDD | 118W @100% (8 threads) | 5984 | 50.71 | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | crunching 24/7
Knoxx29 | XFS TS550 | 2 x Intel Xeon L5640 @ 2.26GHz + Integrated | 1 HDD 2.5 | 185W ( 24 Threads ) | 8,457 | 45,71| Ubuntu 12.04 LTS |
HammerON | EVGA 500W | Q6600 @3GHz 1.26V + ATI 3650 | 1 HDD | 173W @ 100% (4 threads) | 2454 | 14.18 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Dedicated cruncher
HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @4.4GHz 1.232v GTX 780 (SLI) | 2 SSD | 211W @ 100% (8 threads) | 5266 | 24.96 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7, except 1-2 hours a night for gaming
4x4n | Seasonic 650 | i7 4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.24v + GTX 750 TI | 1 HDD | 155W @ 100% (8 Threads) | 6800 | 43.87 | Win 7 Ult x64 | Family PC, runs WCG 24/7
OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo) 32t| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% 32t | 19600 | 81.89 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching VINA projects
OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% 32t | 13813 | 57.55 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching non-VINA projects
OldChap| Seasonic ss330 bronze| celeron j1900 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 17.5W @ 100% 4t | 1809 | 103.37| Linux Mint 17 | passive cooled 24/7 crunching VINA
OldChap| Seasonic ss330 bronze| celeron j1900 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 17.4W @ 100% 4t | 1330 | 76.43| Linux Mint 17 | passive cooled 24/7 crunching non-VINA
xvi | 5v wall wart | Rockchip RK3288 @ 1.8GHz + Mali-T764 | 8GB eMMC | 9W @ 100% (4 threads) | 723 | 80 | Android 4.4 | Cheap eBay RK3288-based no-name media center box
[Ion] | Supermicro 1400w Gold | 4x Opteron 6376| 2x SSD | 460w @ 100% | 38500 | 83.7 | Linux Mint 17.2 | Dedicated WCG
james888 | Cougar S850 Silver rated | 2500k @ 4GHz 1.2v| 1 HDD | 121W @ 100% (4 threads) | 5,934 | 49 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher
james888| Cougar S750 silver rated| Celeron g1620 @ 2.7GHz 0.8v | 1 HDD | 38W @ 100% (2 threads) | 1,978| 52.1 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 23, 2015)

I would be interested to see some laptop figures.  (Intel M series etc)   low watts, 8 (+) threads.
Will post my Xeon when shes running and will generate some figures for my Crunching Celeron.

@krusha03 ....good thread Dude.......an important thread. 
I t will be interesting to see how much efficiencies have changed over time.


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2015)

I need a watt meter for all the fun stuff.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

Toothless said:


> I need a watt meter for all the fun stuff.


You can get one for like $10


CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> I would be interested to see some laptop figures.  (Intel M series etc)   low watts, 8 (+) threads.
> Will post my Xeon when shes running and will generate some figures for my Crunching Celeron.
> 
> @krusha03 ....good thread Dude.......an important thread.
> I t will be interesting to see how much efficiencies have changed over time.


The thing for me is that I haven't been running my laptop 7 days full time so can't say what the average ppd is with great certainty


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2015)

i dont have a watt metter either... so dont know how much it consumes, 
grat thread by the way, 

Regards,.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 23, 2015)

I no have a watt meter either and actually don't think I want to know what my fleet is pulling.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

peche said:


> i dont have a watt metter either... so dont know how much it consumes,
> grat thread by the way,
> 
> Regards,.



Get one here  It's $13 including shipping so no excuse. Do it in the name of science 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-EU-UK-AU...t=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var=&hash=item43d97e4379


----------



## twilyth (Mar 23, 2015)

Add up the tdp's for your various chips and that will give you a rough estimate of your wattage.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Add up the tdp's for your various chips and that will give you a rough estimate of your wattage.


That doesn't work if you overclock / undervolt your rig thou


----------



## Toothless (Mar 23, 2015)

Going by @twilyth 's post, I'd be at about... 230w on the PSU load.. 230-260 seems like a decent estimate. According to @Norton my PPD is lower than it should be and I'm guessing it's because I don't run it 24/7. I'll get about 24 tasks at a time and let it run and idle when done. That way I can sleep when I get home at 8am.


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Get one here  It's $13 including shipping so no excuse. Do it in the name of science
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/US-EU-UK-AU...t=LH_DefaultDomain_2&var=&hash=item43d97e4379


dude i am in Costa Rica...


----------



## manofthem (Mar 23, 2015)

I'll run some numbers on my rigs and format the accordingly to add to the table. Off the top of my head, the 4770k pulls ~180w-ish while crunching, and I think the i3 2100 pulls ~100w. I threw some of those numbers in @Mussels power thread, but I can retest over the next few days.

I suppose the numbers won't be 100% on any submissions since different wus seem to pull different wattage, but I guess it'll be close. 



peche said:


> dude i am in Costa Rica...



Just a hop, skip, and a jump


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 23, 2015)

peche said:


> dude i am in Costa Rica...


And? It has free international shipping. Another cheaper one here (no idea what kind of plugs you have there thou  )

http://www.ebay.com/itm/EU-two-pin-...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98cfd6f0


----------



## peche (Mar 23, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Just a hop, skip, and a jump


lol 



krusha03 said:


> And? It has free international shipping. Another cheaper one here (no idea what kind of plugs you have there thou  )
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/EU-two-pin-...832?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item2c98cfd6f0


actually my computer at full loads may drain like 550W


----------



## FireFox (Mar 23, 2015)

Knoxx29 | Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210| 1 HDD 2.5 | 79W (8 threads) | 5,275 | 66.77 | Win 7 Pro x64 |


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 24, 2015)

@Knoxx29 .......  holy shit.....


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 24, 2015)

Awesome result @Knoxx29


----------



## FireFox (Mar 24, 2015)

I know I know thanks.
Btw the second Xeon will be added in a few days when it has at least one week running, it uses just 75w


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 24, 2015)

This thread is sweet!


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

Subbing for interest. I've been meaning to do this for a few of my rigs. I wish I had accurate figures for sig rig, but hopefully some dedicated AMD FX machines can report in.

I'll see about getting some results in "soon".


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

I like how everyone like this thread but no one participates 



xvi said:


> Subbing for interest. I've been meaning to do this for a few of my rigs. I wish I had accurate figures for sig rig, but hopefully some dedicated AMD FX machines can report in.
> 
> I'll see about getting some results in "soon".


I can remove the overclock and unplug all drives and stuff to check the power consumption then but unfortunately I dont have any extra vga laying around


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Mar 25, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I like how everyone like this thread but no one participates
> 
> 
> I can remove the overclock and unplug all drives and stuff to check the power consumption then but unfortunately I dont have any extra vga laying around





Everyone is too embarrassed now @Knoxx29  has inputted his numbers      .


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 25, 2015)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Everyone is too embarrassed now @Knoxx29  has inputted his numbers      .


Plus my overclocked amd fx wiht a 7950 and 4 hdd/ssds is the 2nd most efficient cruncher. I like this


----------



## twilyth (Mar 25, 2015)

here are my current rigs from boinc stats.






The problem is that I can't be certain of the exact power draw since I haven't checked in a while.

the 32 thread machine seems to average about 15k points and draws about 300 watts.  So we're talking 50 points per watt per day.  Or I guess that would be 50 pt-days/watt.

I think the Q3QN probably draws about 190 watts and seems to average about 8400ppd so that would be about 44 pt-days/watt.


----------



## Norton (Mar 25, 2015)

My X58/Xeon L5639, P67/2600k, and X58/i7-970 rigs use no power.... I explained what I was doing with those rigs and got folks that I trust to host them at their businesses. 

Working on getting one of my aunt's to host one now, which I hope to get done before the end of Spring.

@krusha03 - I will see what I can do to get you some good numbers for the 2 rigs I run at home atm.


----------



## xvi (Mar 25, 2015)

I think my FX rig is in the 280w range (I leave it plugged in to the kill-a-watt). Does about 4k average when I don't leave games of Civilization open for days at a time (seems low, runs 100%, but is my main rig).  Very rough guess, but 14.29 ppd/watt puts it very close to the FX-6300's efficiency. I'll try to verify actual numbers soon and get wattage down as low as possible to give it more of a "true cruncher" test.

Edit: I was very, very wrong. See below.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 25, 2015)

Sorry, I've been very swamped lately and have barely touched my pcs.  However, I do intend to get you some numbers on my 3 rigs to add in. I doubt it'll be by tonight but I shall try. By the weekend sounds more like it.  Yall know how family life is, crazy


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Mar 26, 2015)

Well this month I used 2290kw of power per electric bill for the whole house. Just under $250. 13 rigs I'm happy with that.


----------



## Caring1 (Mar 26, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Well this month I used 2290kw of power per electric bill for the whole house. Just under $250. 13 rigs I'm happy with that.


That's roughly how much I use per month for the whole house, but mine adds up to nearly $600


----------



## agent00skid (Mar 26, 2015)

agent00skid | Silverstone Strider Gold S series 850W | Athlon 860K @ 3.7GHz + R7 250| 1 SSD | 100W (4 threads) | 2813| 28.13 | Fedora 22 Alpha x86_64 | 
agent00skid | 19V external and MB onboard | Celeron J1900 | 1 SSD | 15W (4 threads) | 1409 | 93.93 | Fedora 22 Alpha x86_64 |
agent00skid | 19V external and MB onboard | Athlon 5350 @ 2.1GHz | 1 HDD + 1 SSD | 31W (4 threads) | 1740 | 56.13 | Fedora 21 x86_64 |

The power measurements for the 2 19V are a bit old. And the one for the Athlon 5350 is when the HDD is spun down.


----------



## xvi (Mar 26, 2015)

My memory was wrong. Like, not even close.

xvi | Corsair AX750 | FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz 1.5v + GTX680 | 1 SSD + 2 HDD | 335W @ 100% (8 threads) | 4101 | 12.24 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Not dedicated, but close

*cringe*
More results to come.

Edit: 3930k rig blows sig rig out of the water. 
xvi | BFG LS-550 | Core i7 3930k @ 3.2/3.8GHz + HD 7870 | 1 HDD | 190W @ 100% (12 threads) | 9774 | 51.44 | Ubuntu x64 | Dedicated
xvi | HP 750w | 2x Xeon E5450 @ 3GHz + Matrox MGA G200e | 8 HDD | 271W @ 100% (8 threads) | 7777 | 28.70 | Debian x64 | Dedicated, HP DL180 G5


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 26, 2015)

Added the results from @xvi and @agent00skid


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 28, 2015)

xvi said:


> My memory was wrong. Like, not even close.
> 
> xvi | Corsair AX750 | FX 8350 @ 4.6GHz 1.5v + GTX680 | 1 SSD + 2 HDD | 335W @ 100% (8 threads) | 4101 | 12.24 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Not dedicated, but close
> 
> ...


That your 3930k is so efficient is really incredible.  I had suspected more.  The old C2Q ones, not so much


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 28, 2015)

This isn't quite "crunching" but I figure I'll post this here for shits and giggles:

I have a 3TH bitcoin farm that consumes a little under 2.5KW.  Pretty nice as that's under a watt per Megahash, and is considered very efficient in bitcoin terms.  It costs me around $200 a month to run and generates about $250.

It's time is running short though.  I used to have over 10TH in hardware but the inefficient ones have already been shut down and I barely make that $50, and that's with some of the most affordable electricity in the country.

If I end up shutting it all down, I have a 240V 20A line ready to run some heavy duty crunching gear and will likely get into that to give back a little.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 28, 2015)

R-T-B said:


> This isn't quite "crunching" but I figure I'll post this here for shits and giggles:
> 
> I have a 3TH bitcoin farm that consumes a little under 2.5KW.  Pretty nice as that's under a watt per Megahash, and is considered very efficient in bitcoin terms.  It costs me around $200 a month to run and generates about $250.
> 
> ...


FYI there is a bioinc project that gathers bitcoins to donate actual money to research groups. Haven't really looked into it how it works but just letting you know that you can still put those ASICs to good use


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 28, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> FYI there is a bioinc project that gathers bitcoins to donate actual money to research groups. Haven't really looked into it how it works but just letting you know that you can still put those ASICs to good use



A lot of the inefficient ones are gone but I might consider it for the remaining ones.


----------



## xvi (Mar 30, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> That your 3930k is so efficient is really incredible.  I had suspected more.  The old C2Q ones, not so much


I was really surprised. The server in that post is using the lower power (aka: better binned) 3GHz quad core E5450 with an 80w TDP instead of the otherwise identical X5450 with a 120w TDP too. I figured it would be really efficient even though the clock speeds were relatively high. I think the Core 2 series is just too behind-the-times these days.


----------



## [Ion] (Mar 30, 2015)

xvi said:


> I was really surprised. The server in that post is using the lower power (aka: better binned) 3GHz quad core E5450 with an 80w TDP instead of the otherwise identical X5450 with a 120w TDP too. I figured it would be really efficient even though the clock speeds were relatively high. I think the Core 2 series is just too behind-the-times these days.


Yeah, I had a dual-E5420 system and it always heated up the room terrifyingly fast.  Particularly given that performance wasn't anything special.  The dual X5472 also puts out lot of heat too--more than I would expect for dual 95W CPUs and basically nothing else.


----------



## manofthem (Mar 30, 2015)

I hope to be posting some numbers tonight.  I'm waiting for Free-DC's final update on my main rig tonight, and I'm going to try to get the power reading on my other pcs, just have to re arrange a few things to do that


----------



## manofthem (Mar 31, 2015)

Ok here we go... (sorry for the double post)

manofthem | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770k @4.3 @1.28v | 1 SSD + 1 HDD | 179w @100% (8 threads) | 6024 | 33.65 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7, except random gaming

manofthem | Seasonic 660XPS2| i7 4790 @3.8 @1.095v | 1 SSD | 93w @100% (8 threads) | 5346 | 57.48 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7

manofthem | XFX 550Pro | i3 2100 @3.1 @1.11v | 3 HDDs | 94w @100% (4 threads) | 2118 | 22.53 | Win 7 Ult x64 | Crunches 24/7


I have to say that I'm impressed with the 4790 with its low power consumption.  I might add a few of those eventually: replace the i3 with one and then add one more. 

Had a little scare on the 4790 rig.  I thought I plugged the pc in, but apparently I had plugged the Plasma HDTV in.  I was getting a reading of 340w and it was freaking me out!   But then I realized it was not right when I shut off the pc and it was still reading 180w lol, figured it out all by my lonesome.


----------



## krusha03 (Mar 31, 2015)

manofthem said:


> Ok here we go... (sorry for the double post)
> 
> manofthem | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770k @4.3 @1.28v | 1 SSD + 1 HDD | 179w @100% (8 threads) | 6024 | 33.65 | Win 8.1 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7, except random gaming
> 
> ...


Added to the table. The i7s seem really efficient at crunching. I guess if you could undervolt down to @Knoxx29 xeon your PPD/watt would be about the same. Also i wonder what is the efficiency of that AX1200 being used at 15% of it's rated value


----------



## R-T-B (Mar 31, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Added to the table. The i7s seem really efficient at crunching. I guess if you could undervolt down to @Knoxx29 xeon your PPD/watt would be about the same. Also i wonder what is the efficiency of that AX1200 being used at 15% of it's rated value



If he's using it at 15%, I believe I read reviews indicate something odd:  The non-digital HXi750W (the one i use) beats it at low loads by quite a bit in efficiency figures (well, 2-3% anyways, but at low wattages most people don't care).


----------



## manofthem (Apr 1, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Added to the table. The i7s seem really efficient at crunching. I guess if you could undervolt down to @Knoxx29 xeon your PPD/watt would be about the same. Also i wonder what is the efficiency of that AX1200 being used at 15% of it's rated value



The i7 4790 is only running at 3.8, won't hit the turbo of 4.0 and I'm guessing that's a limitation of the H97 board it's in; only a 4 pin cpu plug.   All in all, it's running pretty efficiently in a rig with not a lot in it so it makes sense that it's lower power usage.  The 4770k however is pulling more since it's overclocked a little with more in the pc and case.  Still, not horrible.

Additionally, the AX1200, though overkill for most of this pc's usage, is more efficient than the HX1000 that it replaced.  I took a glance at the power thread that Mussels made, and I posted results there with both PSUs: after I swapped in the AX, power draw dropped by ~8%   I haven't really loaded this PSU up much, max maybe hit 600w, but it's all good


----------



## xvi (Apr 1, 2015)

manofthem said:


> power draw dropped by ~8%


o.0
That's a lot more than I would have expected from just a PSU swap. Nothing else changed?

Edit: Nevermind. Looked up spec sheets. The HX1000 isn't even Bronze? -__-
HX1000 "80 PLUS Certification Level: Certified"
AX1200 "80 PLUS Certification Level: Gold"


----------



## HammerON (Apr 1, 2015)

Extremely efficient. Now stop bothering me


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 5, 2015)

Well i decided to take my power meter and test one of the i5 desktops i am using at uni. And man was i surprised power consumption while crunching is 59.3W and when run 24/7 it makes ~4000PPD on average. That's 67.75 PPD/W  And it's as (actually more) efficient as @Knoxx29 60W xeon



HammerON said:


> Extremely efficient. Now stop bothering me


No one forced you to post here but if you are claiming that show the numbers to support it


----------



## Heaven7 (Apr 6, 2015)

Heaven7 | Corsair HX1000 | 2x Xeon X5690 @ 3.6GHz 1.224v + 7970 | 3 HDD + 4 SSD | 620W @ 90% (24 threads) | 9672 | 15.60 | Win Vista x64 | Test cruncher
Heaven7 | Corsair RM750 | 2x Xeon E5620 @ 2,5GHz 1.2v + Matrox MGA-G200e | 1 SSD | 212W @ 99% (16 threads) | 3787 | 17.86 | Win7 x64 | Dedicated 24/7
Guess this sucks...


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2015)

I'd love to get some efficiency numbers on the v3 Xeons.  Here are the top ppd producers from Boincstats.







Using the TDP numbers for the 2699v3 as an example, it looks like 36k ppd/190 watts or about 190ppd/watt.

If that's accurate, I should be able to retire most of my servers and get almost 4 times the output with the same wattage - assuming I can find some chips at a reasonable price.

Does this sound right or did I make some stupid math error?

edit:  yup stupid math error - 36/290 not 190 gives 124ppd per watt or about 2.5 times what I get now.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 6, 2015)

Heaven7 said:


> Heaven7 | Corsair HX1000 | 2x Xeon X5690 @ 3.6GHz 1.224v + 7970 | 3 HDD + 4 SSD | 620W @ 90% (24 threads) | 9672 | 15.60 | Win Vista x64 | Test cruncher
> Heaven7 | Corsair RM750 | 2x Xeon E5620 @ 2,5GHz 1.2v + Matrox MGA-G200e | 1 SSD | 212W @ 99% (16 threads) | 3787 | 17.86 | Win7 x64 | Dedicated 24/7
> Guess this sucks...


Added


twilyth said:


> I'd love to get some efficiency numbers on the v3 Xeons.  Here are the top ppd producers from Boincstats.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well that's the CPUs only, the motherboard, gpu, hdd and ram sticks will also consume some power. Especially dual socket server boards usually have bunch of extra's on them like raid controlers and SAS controllers that consume extra power so you need to add another 50-60W on top of that. @Knoxx29 has a dual socket 60W xeon that ends up using ~190W with 6 or 8 sticks of ram (not sure), hdd and the onboard GPU. With that being said you will probably end up at 100-110 PPD/W. But look at that E5-2666 v3. It's almost as good with half the cores/threads but can't find any info about the CPU


----------



## twilyth (Apr 6, 2015)

The couple of servers that I've measured tend to be pretty close to the TDP number but then I normally use the minimum amount of ram, only one hard drive, minimal graphics, etc.

Maybe that 2666 is part of the 2660 line - http://ark.intel.com/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 6, 2015)

twilyth said:


> The couple of servers that I've measured tend to be pretty close to the TDP number but then I normally use the minimum amount of ram, only one hard drive, minimal graphics, etc.
> 
> Maybe that 2666 is part of the 2660 line - http://ark.intel.com/products/81706/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5-2660-v3-25M-Cache-2_60-GHz


Some info i managed to found is that it's an amazon cloud exclusive cpu with up to 36 virtual cores or something like that. Weird...


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 |  Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210 | 1 HDD | 75W  ( 8 Threads ) | 5,382 | 71,76 | Win 7 Pro x64 |


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Knoxx29 |  Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210 | 1 HDD | 75W  ( 8 Threads ) | 5,382 | 71,76 | Win 7 Pro x64 |


Updated


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> Updated


Thanks Bro.
Tomorrow I will be posting the 2P


----------



## Norton (Apr 19, 2015)

I'm overdue for getting one of mine on the list 

I'll try to get the data from my Z77/2600k rig posted later today (Norton03 in my specs)- it gets around 6k ppd at 120w iirc 

* EDIT here's one of mine:

Norton | Corsair HX650 | Core i7 2600k + GS8400| 1 HDD | 118W @100% (8 threads) | 5984 | 50.71 | Ubuntu 12.04 LTS | crunching 24/7


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 | XFS TS550 | 2 x Intel Xeon L5640 @ 2.26GHz + Integrated | 1 HDD 2.5 | 185W ( 24 Threads ) | 8,457 | 45,71| Ubuntu 12.04 LTS |


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Knoxx29 |  Be Quiet | Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz 1.015v + 210 | 1 HDD | 75W  ( 8 Threads ) | 5,382 | 71,76 | Win 7 Pro x64 |


Those v2's look pretty sweet - 70+ is very good.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

twilyth said:


> Those v2's look pretty sweet - 70+ is very good.


They are amazing


----------



## agent00skid (Apr 19, 2015)

Airmont and Carrizo-L is what I'm looking out for. Wonder if they'll come in packages I like. Still need to post main rig, will probably do that soon.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Knoxx29 | XFS TS550 | 2 x Intel Xeon L5640 @ 2.26GHz + Integrated | 1 HDD 2.5 | 185W ( 24 Threads ) | 8,457 | 45,71| Ubuntu 12.04 LTS |


I think these 2 socket motherboards sip too much power.... Too bad there is also no option to change voltage or multiplier... In the end it might be more efficient to go for higher TDP CPUs due to the large overhead the MB has. But yeah those Xeons v2s and i7s look really good efficiency wise. Table updated

Edit: Hmm why the big diffrence in PPD between @manofthem and @xvi i7s?


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> I think these 2 socket motherboards sip too much power.... Too bad there is also no option to change voltage or multiplier... In the end it might be more efficient to go for higher TDP CPUs due to the large overhead the MB has. But yeah those Xeons v2s and i7s look really good efficiency wise. Table updated
> 
> Edit: Hmm why the big diffrence in PPD between @manofthem and @xvi i7s?


All of the dual-LGA1366 systems that we have are built on the Intel 5520 chipset.  It's a 65nm part rated at 27W.  I'm honestly not too surprised.


----------



## FireFox (Apr 19, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> i think these 2 socket motherboards sip too much power.... Too bad there is also no option to change voltage or multiplier.


Indeed, I am very disappointed of this Build
And I guess that the new 2P Machine that I am building it will consume the same
4 x Xeons L5640 2.26GHz = 370W

Edit: what a mistake, 4 x Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz would consume less power.


----------



## twilyth (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Indeed, I am very disappointed of this Build
> And I guess that the new 2P Machine that I am building it will consume the same
> 4 x Xeons L5640 2.26GHz = 370W
> 
> Edit: what a mistake, 4 x Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz would consume less power.


Don't feel bad.  The dual octo core machine has a TDP of 150w per chip and it draws a little more than 300watts - 2687W - first generation.  That's why I'm actively looking for 12 and 14 core v3 chips.

There were a couple of 12 cores for a little less than $600 each on ebay a couple days ago but they went fast.  I probably should have pulled the trigger on those but I really want the 14 cores.


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 19, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> All of the dual-LGA1366 systems that we have are built on the Intel 5520 chipset.  It's a 65nm part rated at 27W.  I'm honestly not too surprised.


I was thinking something like 40 watts extra but the board uses almost as much as power as the CPUs themselves. Here for example they said the board + 2 cpus use ~140W

http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/review/1719295/gigabyte-low-power-dual-xeon-mini-size
http://www.theinquirer.net/inquirer/review/1563243/ultra-low-power-nehalems-asus-z8na-d6-mainboard


----------



## [Ion] (Apr 19, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Indeed, I am very disappointed of this Build
> And I guess that the new 2P Machine that I am building it will consume the same
> 4 x Xeons L5640 2.26GHz = 370W
> 
> Edit: what a mistake, 4 x Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz would consume less power.


By comparison, I'm rather happy with mine.  ~240w from the dual-E5620s for ~9k PPD isn't bad (although, not great: the 2600k gets 7k from 150w).  Although I know in Germany electricity is a lot more expensive....


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 20, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> Indeed, I am very disappointed of this Build
> And I guess that the new 2P Machine that I am building it will consume the same
> 4 x Xeons L5640 2.26GHz = 370W
> 
> Edit: what a mistake, 4 x Xeon V2 @ 3.8GHz would consume less power.


But the initial investment would be much higher right? i mean 2 L5640 + motherboard cost as much as one Xeon + motherboard


----------



## FireFox (Apr 20, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> But the initial investment would be much higher right? i mean 2 L5640 + motherboard cost as much as one Xeon + motherboard


145€ motherboard 
178€ cpus 
36€ ram 
80€ coolers 
50€ hdd 
70€ Case 
70 power supply
50€ pin repaired 

Total 679€


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2015)

krusha03 said:


> No one forced you to post here but if you are claiming that show the numbers to support it



Sorry for the late response:

HammerON | EVGA 500W | Q6600 @3GHz 1.26V + ATI 3650 | 1 HDD | 173W @ 100% (4 threads) | 2454 | 14.18 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Dedicated cruncher


----------



## krusha03 (Apr 20, 2015)

Knoxx29 said:


> 145€ motherboard
> 178€ cpus
> 36€ ram
> 80€ coolers
> ...


But Xeon e3-1230V2 + motherboard will cost you about 330 euros right? Then you will have to by an extra of everything for 2 (except coolers) It's not that bad man 



HammerON said:


> Sorry for the late response:
> 
> HammerON | EVGA 500W | Q6600 @3GHz 1.26V + ATI 3650 | 1 HDD | 173W @ 100% (4 threads) | 2454 | 14.18 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Dedicated cruncher



Added. And damn that's less efficient than my FX


----------



## HammerON (Apr 20, 2015)

Here is my main rig:
HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i7 4770K @4.4GHz 1.232v GTX 780 (SLI) | 2 SSD | 211W @ 100% (8 threads) | 5266 | 24.96 | Win 7 Pro x64 | Crunches 24/7, except 1-2 hours a night for gaming


----------



## 4x4n (May 16, 2015)

Here is my contribution.

4x4n | Seasonic 650 | i7 4790k @ 4.5ghz 1.24v | GTX 750 TI | 1 HDD | 155W @ 100% (8 Threads) | 6800 | 43.87 | Win 7 Ult x64 | Family PC, runs WCG 24/7


----------



## xvi (May 25, 2015)

Time to (finally) submit my little ARM box. Time for SCIENCE!

xvi | 5v wall wart | Rockchip RK3288 @ 1.8GHz + Mali-T764 | 8GB eMMC | 9W @ 100% (4 threads) | 723 | 80 | Android 4.4 | Cheap eBay RK3288-based no-name media center box

Awh! Couldn't quite best Agentskid, but I can't complain with the results. I think I got mine for ~$80-90, so the initial investment isn't too bad, I'd say. PPD/investment could be better since for the price of about 3 of these, one could have a half-decent dual Xeon rig.
I think I'll see about picking up another one soon, but I'd like to check out something with an ARMv8 core, or at least something like a newer Exynos. It's hard to find anything too new in anything except a new phone though.
(Part of the reason why I want a second one is just so I can call them my "ARMada of crunchers".)


----------



## FireFox (May 25, 2015)

I will post my 4P System results as soon as i can


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (May 25, 2015)

@Knoxx29  excellent avatar Man, all you need now is a moustache (proper spelling)


----------



## OldChap (Jun 13, 2015)

Hi guys Joined in order to add info in this thread:

OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo) 32t| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% 32t | 19600 | 81.89 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching VINA projects
OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% 32t | 13813 | 57.55 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching non-VINA projects
OldChap| Seasonic ss330 bronze| celeron j1900 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 17.5W @ 100% 4t | 1809  | 103.37| Linux Mint 17 | passive cooled 24/7 crunching VINA
OldChap| Seasonic ss330 bronze| celeron j1900 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 17.4W @ 100% 4t | 1330  | 76.43| Linux Mint 17 | passive cooled 24/7 crunching non-VINA

Points of note: the bigger rig is about 95% efficient in that the power from the socket is only 5% higher at 252.7w
The same cannot be said of the bronze psu trying to run at 5% load. This is closer to 65% efficient.
Close attention must therefore be paid to psu selection or multiple boards could be run from one psu or maybe one of these j1900 rigs could be piggybacked onto an existing rig.


----------



## Norton (Jun 13, 2015)

OldChap said:


> Hi guys Joined in order to add info in this thread:
> 
> OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% | 19600 on VINA | 81.89 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching
> OldChap| Seasonic 1000p | 2*xeon e5 2650 @2.4(turbo)| 1 SSD | 240W @ 100% | 13813 on non-VINA | 57.55 | Linux Mint 17 | Watercooled (d5) 4 fans 24/7 crunching
> ...



Welcome and thanks for your contribution to the thread!


----------



## OldChap (Jun 13, 2015)

Thanks for the welcome

Yeah well it was brought to my attention on WCG forums https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38054_lastpage,yes#494689 and I do like a good/useful resource such as this.

I have a mind to try to replicate this on my home forum. If successful, I propose we consider merging the info for the greater good.

Just a thought


----------



## Heaven7 (Jun 13, 2015)

Welcome @OldChap !


----------



## OldChap (Jun 14, 2015)

OK, after an edit or two here and a bit more thought about the aims of this I am going with sharing, that being easier than tables on XS. Just now waiting to see if folks will add their info there....

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1ll78DE12LBlZkP-sy-9h3kdO_XQD_9Xazh6Bvo2xlII/edit?usp=sharing

You may have noted that I consider the difference between output of normal and VINA projects to be of note, now, after some thought, I think it might be some useful if users look at the difference between Watts and the Volts * Amps readings shown on their meters. This might give an insight into PSU efficiency.

Anyway, that is the direction I would like to take our chart so feel free to watch and see how it goes (if at all)

Happy crunching

OC


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Jun 14, 2015)

OldChap said:


> VINA




?


----------



## OldChap (Jun 14, 2015)

Some Vina details can be found at http://www.worldcommunitygrid.org/help/viewSearch.do?searchString=Vina+Projects but the bottom line is that there are currently only two and the FAHV wu's from the FA@h project are all now just about done. 

This just leaves work from the Outsmart Ebola Together project.

Why is this significant? Well, if you run *Linux* on your rig then the Vina wu's run much more efficiently and therefore pay more points, so much so that I feel there should be a separate column to record this. The two different figures I have shown for my rigs should demonstrate this clearly. The mixed column is for anyone who just takes what they are given and doesn't chase one project.

Hope this helps


----------



## OldChap (Jun 15, 2015)

Gentlemen, please forgive what may seem to be (and possibly is) both an idea and thread hijack but I wanted to bring my post at WCG to your attention.

https://secure.worldcommunitygrid.org/forums/wcg/viewthread_thread,38126

Hopefully this will add even more info on the subject. I am thinking that it should be possible in the fullness of time to copy/paste info from this into your own spreadsheets in order to sort according to the criteria of your choice

OC


----------



## OneMoar (Jun 16, 2015)

mine is as follows
idle/ 119w
crunching cpu only 223w
folding /w gpu 340W 
standy-by/off 15W
as for points ... non existent because I suck lol
temps are 50/60c when crunching ambient increase in temps from machine is about +15 degrees f with both window fans running so thats >90F with 80 degree outside temps O_O


----------



## xvi (Aug 9, 2015)

Bump! This is a reminder for all the "Oh, I'll get some numbers soon" posts! 

Ninja Edit: I love statistical data like this. The reason why can be explained with a Calvin and Hobbes comic.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

I still can't add the 2x14=28c rig because the points have been all over the map.  One day it was as high as 58k but the next 29k and a couple of days later 20k.  You can see the rig's history here

http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3357630/lastDays

If it ever stabilizes I'll come back and post.  I can say that power consumption seems to be steady at around 380watts under full load.


----------



## Norton (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I still can't add the 2x14=28c rig because the points have been all over the map.  One day it was as high as 58k but the next 29k and a couple of days later 20k.  You can see the rig's history here
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3357630/lastDays
> 
> If it ever stabilizes I'll come back and post.  I can say that power consumption seems to be steady at around 380watts under full load.



Probably best if you go by this:
http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3357630

Look at your 7 day avg vs RAC, or 28 day rolling average- when these are close to equal then your ppd is reasonably stable. Check these after you've been running for at least another week or two.


----------



## xvi (Aug 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Look at your 7 day avg vs RAC, or 28 day rolling average- when these are close to equal then your ppd is reasonably stable. Check these after you've been running for at least another week or two.


The ARM chip has been running untouched, non-stop for a long time, but I haven't been able to get RAC and 7-day matched. RAC is actually higher, iirc.
Just mentioning an oddity of mine.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 10, 2015)

Norton said:


> Probably best if you go by this:
> http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=host&proj=bwcg&hostid=3357630
> 
> Look at your 7 day avg vs RAC, or 28 day rolling average- when these are close to equal then your ppd is reasonably stable. Check these after you've been running for at least another week or two.


I just switched to all UGM so we'll see what happens.  If my points spike, you'll know why.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 10, 2015)

twilyth said:


> I still can't add the 2x14=28c rig because the points have been all over the map.  One day it was as high as 58k but the next 29k and a couple of days later 20k.  You can see the rig's history here
> 
> http://boincstats.com/en/stats/15/host/detail/3357630/lastDays
> 
> If it ever stabilizes I'll come back and post.  I can say that power consumption seems to be steady at around 380watts under full load.


Are you running CEP2?  I found on my 2P that I would get a bunch of CEP2, then they would take 12+ hours to complete.  My PPD would go down during this, and spike back up when I was running other projects.  I lowered the amount of WUs I could take (down to 6) and the swings seem like they are gone.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 11, 2015)

No, I was only getting one per but I changed that to 3 to help get the diamond badge sooner.  

I opted out of OET but I still seem to have 128 pages of them so I'm going to have to clean out some machines


----------



## t_ski (Aug 11, 2015)

When I was trying to get only OET, the work seemed to run out, clearing my buffer and forcing me to get other work.  Then the numbers would swing down and I'd start getting OET later.  My numbers would spike then even out, but I'd run out of OET again and the cycle would repeat.


----------



## twilyth (Aug 12, 2015)

Did you clear the default option that says you'll take work from other projects if work for your chosen one runs out?  I had that checked for the longest time and kept getting work from unchecked projects.


----------



## t_ski (Aug 12, 2015)

Yes, I did have it on because I didn't want it to run out of work completely.  The downside is the swings in PPD.


----------



## xvi (Sep 2, 2015)

@krusha03 Would you mind correcting 4x4n's entry? Looks like CPU and GPU were separated in to separate columns.


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 2, 2015)

[Ion] | Supermicro 1400w Gold | 4x Opteron 6376| 2x SSD | 460w @ 100% | 38500 | 83.7 | Linux Mint 17.2 | Dedicated WCG


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 2, 2015)

xvi said:


> @krusha03 Would you mind correcting 4x4n's entry? Looks like CPU and GPU were separated in to separate columns.


Thanks for reminding me about this thread. I have been busy lately and I have completely forgot to monitor it. Updated with all entries and fixed 4x4n's entry


----------



## Nordic (Sep 2, 2015)

james888 | Cougar S850 Silver rated | 2500k @ 4GHz 1.2v| 1 HDD | 121W @ 100% (4 threads) | 5,934 | 49 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher

james888| Cougar S750 silver rated| Celeron g1620 @ 2.7GHz 0.8v | 1 HDD | 38W @ 100% (2 threads) | 1,978| 52.1 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher

Been meaning to test this. I think I have some really efficient cruncher, but have not checked yet. I am hoping I am near the top. I need to trade those big PSU's for something smaller and more efficient. I would like to find some 350w-600w gold or better psu's.

The g1620 celeron could gain the most from a smaller psu. The motherboard is a feature rich p67 board which adds an additional watts compared to a more basic motherboard.


----------



## krusha03 (Sep 3, 2015)

james888 said:


> james888 | Cougar S850 Silver rated | 2500k @ 4GHz 1.2v| 1 HDD | 121W @ 100% (4 threads) | 5,934 | 49 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher
> 
> james888| Cougar S750 silver rated| Celeron g1620 @ 2.7GHz 0.8v | 1 HDD | 38W @ 100% (2 threads) | 1,978| 52.1 | Linux Kernel 3.19.3-k17 | Dedicated Cruncher
> 
> ...


Added


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2015)

[Ion] | Dell 1000w 80+ | 2x Xeon E5540| 1x 3.5" HDD | 345W @ 100% | 5900 | 17.1 | 2008 R2 Enterprise | Nearly dedicated WCG


----------



## OneMoar (Sep 17, 2015)

ARM chips are the way of the  future for crunching/folding
they offer lower power consumption,they scale better than x86,and the licensing its more liberal than that hot mess with AMD/Intel
and they are cheaper a 4 or 8 core ARM chip on your board of choice is less than 1/4 the cost of a desktop


----------



## [Ion] (Sep 17, 2015)

OneMoar said:


> ARM chips are the way of the  future for crunching/folding
> they offer lower power consumption,they scale better than x86,and the licensing its more liberal than that hot mess with AMD/Intel
> and they are cheaper a 4 or 8 core ARM chip on your board of choice is less than 1/4 the cost of a desktop


Maybe.  While the tablets do manage pretty good PPD/W, quad-socket systems still are the undisputed winners.  Yeah they draw a bunch of power but with remarkably good PPD from it.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 17, 2015)

I wonder how cheap one of those arm super computer things are. Like 12 quad core arm chips or something.


----------



## xvi (Sep 18, 2015)

james888 said:


> I wonder how cheap one of those arm super computer things are. Like 12 quad core arm chips or something.


One word. Moonshot.


----------



## Nordic (Sep 18, 2015)

xvi said:


> One word. Moonshot.


I said "cheap"

If I could I would take a whole server rack of those for fun.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 14, 2015)

I am thinking about building a not-so expensive ARM cluster. 
Quad-core RaspberryPi 2 is cheap, but not so fast. I was thinking something in terms of Odroid XU4, but those are in a $75 ballpark and where I'm from the demand for these things is low, so the retail price can be as high as $125.

I only have 2 ARM dev boards left: RPi2 and a Cubietruck. I'll try to set up WCG on both soon and check some results. Would be nice to get one of those 16-core HiSilicon D02's: I bet 64-bit ARMv8 performs much better than older CPUs.


----------



## xvi (Oct 14, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Cubietruck


Very interested in the results. Do you know which board specifically you have? I did some digging in to a bit of Rockchip's 8-core ARMv8 RK3368 to compare to my 4-core ARMv7 RK3288 which is good for ~700-800 PPD. The general consensus seems to be that the 8-core is actually slower for some reason in most applications (possibly not mature?).


silentbogo said:


> where I'm from the demand for these things is low


eBay is always the answer here. Parts from China will get there eventually.


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 15, 2015)

Cubietruck is a relatively old Cubieboard with dual-core ARM A9 (Allwinner A20) / 1GB RAM / 8GB Flash and tons of built-in peripherals (including SATA). Got it awhile ago for experiments, but it came out to be very slow for general use like an office desktop...
I guess I was not paying much attention, while browsing the Hardkernel website, but apparently they have the lowest price on Odroid XU4, but kinda expensive shipping: $75 for a board + $19 international delivery from South Korea. But if I order 10(!!!) I'll only pay $55 for the whole package. With my current monthly salary I'll need to work till next XMass to save an extra $800...



xvi said:


> Very interested in the results. Do you know which board specifically you have? I did some digging in to a bit of Rockchip's 8-core ARMv8 RK3368 to compare to my 4-core ARMv7 RK3288 which is good for ~700-800 PPD. The general consensus seems to be that the 8-core is actually slower for some reason in most applications (possibly not mature?).


Maybe it was a circumstantial result. Especially if you are running Android and consider that RK3288 runs at 50%(!) frequency advantage. According to Rockchip their new octa-core CPU runs up to 1.6GHz, which is a 33% performance bump over benchmarked stock (still not that good though).

I just found this comparative benchmark. Looks quite interesting:
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=arm_odroidxu_octa&num=1

There is also a nice bench for a pandaboard cluster versus various x86 CPUs. Looks quite interesting, especially in terms of power efficiency.
http://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=article&item=phoronix_effimass_cluster&num=1

Tegra K1 (and X1) also looks promising, but it is so expensive, that I'd rather fix-up another used Xeon workstation...


----------



## xvi (Oct 16, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Tegra K1 (and X1) also looks promising, but it is so expensive, that I'd rather fix-up another used Xeon workstation...


Yeah. Old Xeon workstations/servers seriously rock the performance/initial-investment category. These ARM and Atom rigs and should win after enough power bills though. Hard to say.


----------



## [Ion] (Oct 16, 2015)

xvi said:


> Yeah. Old Xeon workstations/servers seriously rock the performance/initial-investment category. These ARM and Atom rigs and should win after enough power bills though. Hard to say.


Yeah, the output/W is very good; output/$ not so good.  The ODroid UX4 does about 1500 PPD for 9W, for $85.  $1000 gets you almost 12 of them (almost) so 18k PPD and 108W.  Mind you, $1000 also gets my 64C Opty system, which is, improbably, getting about 60k PPD (or at least would if it was running 24/7, based on points scored / hours of runtime * threads).  So, over 3X the PPD, but at nearly 6X the power draw (I suspect it's about 600W at OCed speeds)


----------



## silentbogo (Oct 16, 2015)

Started my little ARM experiment with crunching on the phone. Now every night I will leave my HTC One with all 4 cores running. I'll try to post results in a few days, once the PPD scores get settled.

I attempted to do the same for RPi2, but forgot that I have no wifi adapter. Fortunately I had some spare CAT-5 and an old D-Link switch, so last night I was battling Windows and its f'n ICS. Bridging networks is functional, but sucks big time in my case: I have at least 6-7 other devices on the net and RPi constantly bumps into an IP conflict.

 ICS is a mess, but I'll give it a second try today... otherwise I'll have to find a cheap USB WiFi adapter, or hook it up to my backup router and set it up in repeater mode. 
Maybe by the end of the challenge I will have my fleet of devoted ARM minions to do my bidding and take over the world. Moa-ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Nordic (Nov 3, 2015)

James888 | External| Nvidea Tegra 2 | Integrated | 6w, 100% | 237 | 39.5 | Android 2.4 | Free tablet I picked up


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 3, 2015)

"Wendys Nightmare" is crunching but not a cruncher

X5670 running @ 3.8
CX500 psu
ASUS Rampage ii extreme
12gb corsair triple channel ram
xfx HD 7970

using 252 w ( no monitor)

probably wont crunch consistently throughout the day for long enough to give an accurate ppd but if it does i will tag krusha03 back with accurate figures


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> I'll try to post results in a few days, once the PPD scores get settled.


Update?


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 5, 2015)

xvi said:


> Update?


BOINC client stopped working on my phone 7 days after deployment. Just stuck at logo even after reboot.
So far it was able to do this:
10/27/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:000:05:48:40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 198 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1
10/26/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:000:09:10:40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 201 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1
10/24/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:001:19:04:37 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 901 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 3
10/23/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:001:22:59:42 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1,343 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 4
10/22/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:000:23:04:40 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 515 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 2
10/20/2015 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 0:000:07:57:27 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 359 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 1




The largest result was obtained on a day, when it was plugged in for 24 hours. The rest is a 6-8 hour night charging cycle, so I'd say ~400PPD average (~5W power consumption), but still not enough data to be sure...
On certain days it was skipping tasks altogether, or had a few invalid results, which sucks really bad.

Another downfall is heat. BOINC client on Android is set to suspend all crunching when battery hits 40°C (can be adjusted in settings), which on a hot phone like mine reduces the effective work time to ~50%. 

If I fix a motherboard from a THL W200S (Octa-core Mediatek CPU, 1GB RAM), I will try it headless and battery-less to reduce load on cell charger and remove overheating from the equation...


----------



## xvi (Nov 5, 2015)

silentbogo said:


> Another downfall is heat.


Had the same issue with my phones. I was able to get a little extra performance by taking off the back cover placing an old Thermaltake Orb on my battery (could feel a little heat too!). Helped with the heat throttling a bit.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 8, 2015)

Got my phone up and running again for the challenge.

Cubietruck is still resisting due to WiFi issues, but I'm trying to solve it with some spares and soldering iron (my modified WiFi antenna connector got damaged, so no network yet...)
Got it running Android 4.1.1, since there are no alternatives. Haven't messed with configuration yet, but I will also try to attach a big-ass radiator and give it a little boost in CPU and RAM frequencies. 

RPi2 is still of no use, but I will try to install Android on it too and figure out the way to run networking through Cubie.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 8, 2015)

My army is growing! Neighbor brought a used Galaxy Note, so now I have 10 ARM cores(4+4+2) and 5 Intel cores(10 threads) crunching away. Hopefully this time I'll be able to gather some viable results before it all breaks down.


----------



## ThE_MaD_ShOt (Nov 8, 2015)

xvi said:


> Had the same issue with my phones. I was able to get a little extra performance by taking off the back cover placing an old Thermaltake Orb on my battery (could feel a little heat too!). Helped with the heat throttling a bit.


Freak'n Dragon orb. 7k rpm fan and all. Those things are heavy really heavy. I have one still in the retail packing. Was afraid to use because it is so damn heavy I though it might rip the cpu socket off the board. 

Oh on topic, after the 4th rig efficiency went out the window. Don't care no mo.


----------



## xvi (Nov 10, 2015)

ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> 7k rpm fan and all.


Ugh. Seven thousand ear-shredding RPM. I think they did that just so they could sell those Hardcano fan controllers.








ThE_MaD_ShOt said:


> Was afraid to use because it is so damn heavy I though it might rip the cpu socket off the board.


I had the same concern with my Zalman CNPS7700-Cu, albeit that was my Sck754 board.


----------



## [Ion] (Nov 10, 2015)

7000 RPM, hah.  That's nothing!  The 40MM fans in the 1U system run at 15k+


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 10, 2015)

[Ion] said:


> 7000 RPM, hah.  That's nothing!  The 40MM fans in the 1U system run at 15k+


My neighbor brought me a managed switch for repair once(I think it was a DES-3200 or something like that). 
This bastard had 2 of those! It was making so much noise, I thought I got teleported to the runway of the aircraft carrier.


----------



## silentbogo (Nov 12, 2015)

So, I have had some disturbances in my crunching schedule, but I've been able to gather some more intel on ARM performance and efficiency.

*1. HTC One M7*
Tested in 12-16 hour/day sessions, since this is my phone and I have to use it to make calls occasionally.

Snapdragon 600(4 cores, 1.7GHz) | ~700PPD | 5W | 140PPD/W

*2. Samsung Galaxy Note 3 Neo Duos*
Had this puppy for 3 days. Ran it almost non-stop, but only with 3 cores active.

Snapdragon 400 (4 cores, 1.6GHz) | ~900PPD | 5W | 180PPD/W

*3. Cubietruck (CB3)*
This one is my lab rat. It went through so much torture, I'm surprised it is still alive. Installed Android 4.2.2, BOINC and SSH server. Ran 24/7 for the past 3 days with 10% overclock, but now it is down for maintenance and relocation.

Allwinner A20 (2 cores, 1.1GHz) | ~255PPD | 3.5W | 72PPD/W

Horrible performance, efficiency is very close to x86 systems, because it has too many power-hungry peripherals. If used with a SATA HDD, then it will consume over 6W and reduce PPW to 42.

*Conclusion:*
If you have an average family of 4 members and each one of you has an average quad-core smartphone, you can get a combined performance of 2000+ PPD by simply leaving your phones charging overnight (equivalent of a dedicated Celeron G18xx cruncher). If you have tablets, set-top boxes and other insignificant Android-powered devices, you could probably double or triple that number. 

The only assumed downfall of crunching on the phone is that it may reduce its battery life due to extended heat exposure. While BOINC suspends computation at 40°C, I'm pretty sure that battery temperature sensors are unreliable and in some devices may not work at all (e.g. generic chinese smartphones, Samsung, Lenovo and majority of ASUS devices). Samsung Galaxy Note was the only device that did not heat up that much. My HTC One was so toasty, I could just flip it upside down and use as a coffee cup warmer.


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 4, 2018)

Beware, good folk of TPU village! The great necromancer is here!

Just wanted to share some more unimpressive crunchy numbers from my expanded ARMy:
- Just put together a Meizu M2 Note from scraps in my office. Ran BOINC client for some time and got a decent result of 950-1000ppd. It uses a low-end octacore MT6753 chipset, but runs just as good as Snapdragon 415.
- Upgraded my personal phone to Xiaomi Mi4C (also put together from trash for less than $30). It sports a powerful Snapdragon 808, but so far hasn't managed to return any results to WCG.....
If some time during the next week it will finally finish some WUs, I'll post the result here.

P.S. Also got a pair of Nexus7 tablets, but those suck too. The crunching process is always interrupted by either battery temp limit or CPU temp/load, so I might need to turn those into battery-less actively-cooled desktops...


----------



## Nordic (Apr 6, 2018)

1000 ppd from a phone? That is pretty exceptional ppd/watt, no?


----------



## silentbogo (Apr 6, 2018)

Nordic said:


> 1000 ppd from a phone? That is pretty exceptional ppd/watt, no?


At max load with fully-charged battery it pulls around 4W from the wall (5V ~0.8A according to my bench PSU), so it's in a ballpark of 240-250ppd/W.
So far that's the best result I've seen from an ARM phone, but I still had no chance to do a proper 24/7 testing on newer Qualcomm chips (Xiaomi Mi4c is my primary phone, so I have to run around with it whole day). 
Nexus7 is still resisting. Looked up my BOINC client logs, and apparently it gets interrupted due to CPU/RAM load higher than the set threshold, so I've adjusted those a bit. We'll see if it helps.


----------



## Caring1 (May 6, 2018)

I've been playing with a XEON system I've recently cobbled together and was looking to replace my current system in my specs with.
After running both for *24 hours* on a power meter the 16 thread XEON looks to be my favoured choice at 2.7Kw for that period, compared to the 2.35Kw for the 4 thread Intel i5 system, running similar tasks etc on WCG.
I am waiting to see what Zen 2 brings to the table as I am keen to try one.


----------



## phill (May 10, 2018)

Tomorrow I will update with all my crunchers   Will be interesting to see how the compare and I'll get @blindfitter involved hopefully too


----------



## thebluebumblebee (May 11, 2018)

thebluebumblebee | brick | i5-6500T| 1 SSD | 38W (4 threads) | 5,166  | 135.96 | Win 10 Pro | HP EliteDesk 800 35W G2 Desktop Mini PC


----------



## FordGT90Concept (May 11, 2018)

https://boincstats.com/en/stats/-1/host/list/0/0/6707163cc325d1a837e345633e564fc4

No idea if I did my math right.

FordGT90Concept | Enermax Revolution 85+| Xeon E3-1230v3 + HD 5570 | 5 HDD + 2 SSD | 137w @ 100% (8 threads)  | 4361 | 31.83 | Server 2012R2 |


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Jun 2, 2018)

thebluebumblebee | Seasonic G-450 | Ryzen 7 1700 + GTX 460| 1 SSD | 135 watts | 20,761 |153.79 | Mint 18.1 XFCE | OET/HSTB only

This is based on the average of the last 22 days.
If I went headless and got rid of the parasitic 14 watts from the GTX 460, my PPW would jump to: 171.58!


----------



## phill (Jul 15, 2018)

Well I'm not sure how accurate this list is going to be now but...  Here's a list of my crunchers for the moment  






Dell PSUs (dual) | 2 x L5640's + Onboard |5 1Tb SAS 7.2k drives       | 275 watts       | Mint 18.3 via running a VM| SCC only unless HST available
Corsair AX 1200 | 2 x X5650's + 7970        |1 SSD, 2 WD Velcoraptors| 310 watts       | Mint 18.3                               | SCC only unless HST available
Laptop                 | 1 x 6700HQ                    | 1 SSD                                  | 65 watts         | Windows 10                          | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 2600k                        | 1 SSD                                  | Est 150 watts | Windows 10                          | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 6700k                        | 1 SSD                                  | Est 140 watts | Linux Mint Mate 18.3          | SCC only unless HST available
Laptop Work       | 1 x 4210M                      | 1 SSD                                  | Est 45 watts   | Windows 7                            | SCC only unless HST available
EVGA 650w G+   | 1 x 2600k                        | 1 SSD                                  | Est 150 watts | Linux Mint Mate 18.3          | SCC only unless HST available - Same machine as above, dual boot

If anyone would like any more info on any of these

EDIT - I forgot to mention, none of these machines run 24/7 so it's at best about 12 to 18 hours each, the R710 and the SR-2, they are just working when the solar is producing some good juice, otherwise, they are off and the more efficient crunchers are on and working away, like the laptop and the 2600k and 6700k..


----------



## HammerON (Aug 23, 2018)

HammerON | Corsair AX1200 | i9 7980XE @ 3.4 GHz .98v + GTX 980Ti | 1 SSD | 367W @ 100% | 53,312 | 145 | Ubuntu 18.04

HammerON | EVGA SuperNova 650 G1 | AMD EPYC 7401P @ 2.8 GHz | 1 SSD |182W @ 100% | 22,046 | 121 | Ubuntu 16.04

HammerON | Thermaltake 550 | E5-2683 v3 @ 2.5 GHz + ATI 3650 | 1 SSD | 212W @ 100% | 26,088 | 123 | Ubuntu 16.04


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

Just for clarity @HammerON , do you say thread = core??  Not thread = core + HT??  Curious as the AMD rig seems to be a little low on the points as it has the most threads....


----------



## HammerON (Aug 23, 2018)

I was just following the example from the OP's list.  All of them are crunching with HT so i9 7980XE = 36, AMD EPYC = 48 and the Xeon = 24.
I will just remove the threads part as it makes no sense to me...

The EPYC build has been a big disappointment, especially after I got the i9 7980XE build up and running.  I am getting rid of the EPYC build and replacing it eventually with something else.  I was thinking of a TR 2 possibly.  I would like to see some crunching numbers on several TR 2 CPU's...


----------



## phill (Aug 23, 2018)

Understood sir   Thank you for clearing that up!!


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Aug 23, 2018)

HammerON said:


> The EPYC build has been a big disappointment


What kernel are you using?  When I upgraded my Mint 18.1 to 18.3, I had to go through a recovery boot (because of the blank screen issue with 18.3) to install a video driver but also saw that there was an AMD micro-code driver available that I also installed.  Results? Psensor started to work correctly.  I then upgraded the kernel to 4.15 and things really seemed to hum and I *think* that my average moved from 20K to 25K PPD, with OET.  Then I got greedy and tried to install 4.18, after reading the TR2 reviews at phoronix.com, but I think I broke it.  Now I'm planning on moving to openSUSE Tumbleweed, also based on what I saw at phoronix.com.

I've also wondered what the effect is of you only populating 2 channels of the 8 available.

Edit: _uname -r_ for kernel version


----------



## phill (Aug 28, 2018)

Well guys, I've been saying that I've been testing my 5960X for a while, so I've been looking at some results for you, so here goes 

















If anyone has any questions about the above, please let me know   If there's anything I could/should have done differently please drop me a line 

Overall though I am fairly happy with the results and considering the wattage loads are of a complete system so not just CPU wattages, for a near 3 year old CPU, I think it's doing ok   I'll see if I can get some 4.80Ghz results in as well just for comparison sake..  Sadly I can get the CPU to boot into Windows at 5.00Ghz but it's not going to be stable enough for any WCG testing..  Plus the volts would be crazy high and I don't want to risk my CPU! 

I'm running another test at the moment as well, I'm over half way through with it as I've got all of my crunchers whirring away at the moment, I'm trying to get a two day average of how they perform, so tomorrow after work I hope to be able to put up some results and numbers 
Thanks for reading


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 7, 2019)

Hi @phill where can i find benchmarks of how Well zen CPUs do on the various workloads used by WCG? I am interested in the perf/watt vs competing Intel solutions. Though I am sure the initial cost of investment will be significantly higher on the Intel, especially with 1700's at rock bottom prices (My two were £150 from amazon). But in general i am interested in the performance of the Zen core for WCG.

My technobabble:
If i had to guess, i would say, when working with enough independent, single-thread tasks to occupy all logical processors, 16 on a 1700, the Zen may fair better than say, a 6900K if at the same clocks. Because of the wider FPU engine in the Zen core (admitedly with narrower pipes). But in workloads not using over 128bits of data for SIMD in one go, two threads on a single Zen core will get, potentially, two 128bit pipes each, one ADD and one MUL. (since the core has 4x128bit, 2x add,2xmul). (Vs Broadwell having dual 256-bit pipes capable of both). Due to the nature of the SIMD operation two threads cannot independantly use one pipe so some of the FPU width on the intel arch (non Server architecture) is wasted when doing smaller operations.

Also interested in ISA used etc. 

Anyone have any information? thx


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

To be honest mate, unless you literally do the testing youreself, I'm not sure there's anything out there that would give you the data you'd need.  Every system is setup differently and with that, some people might limit the WCG processes or only run for a few hours a day.

The testing I did was just on what wattage it was pulling with the system, I never really worried about much else.  I mean Boinc does have it's own benchmark, but how reliable that is, I'd rather not put a number on it as I'm probably miles out..

What I can tell you is that I believe with my 5960X @ 4.20Ghz, it'll produce about half of what a Ryzen CPU can do, so whilst I would say Intel do suck they might be better off in certain work loads.  Without testing things for hundreds of hours which I'm sure none of us have the time to do to get a decent reading, I just go along with, it makes whatever it makes and I'm happy with that.
Over time, your stats will build up and it will show you what you make, each day, over a week and a month (28 days) as averages.  The charts I do for both WCG and FAH, can always be sent to you to see what I do each day for each of the units, WCG and FAH.  

If there's anything else I can help with just ask, I'll do my best to find out for you


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

phill said:


> What I can tell you is that I believe with my 5960X @ 4.20Ghz, it'll produce about half of what a Ryzen CPU can do



This bugs me. How can an 8/16 Intel chip only do half of what Ryzen can? It's also an 8/16 chip, with inferior IPC. How can Ryzen be so good at WCG specifically?


----------



## phill (Mar 8, 2019)

I wish I knew @hat but that's what it does, about 11k a day and uses twice the power to do it lol  But this is the problem with WCG, it's not consistent points or work units, they are all over the place and one day they can be through the roof and another day, rock bottom.  I would love to know what changes...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> This bugs me. How can an 8/16 Intel chip only do half of what Ryzen can? It's also an 8/16 chip, with inferior IPC. How can Ryzen be so good at WCG specifically?


To be fair Zen1 has similar if not better IPC to Haswell. Also a wider core and finer granularity in FPU engine. This potentially could allow it to gain significantly more performance with SMT in floating point heavy workloads.


----------



## silentbogo (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> This bugs me. How can an 8/16 Intel chip only do half of what Ryzen can? It's also an 8/16 chip, with inferior IPC. How can Ryzen be so good at WCG specifically?





ArbitraryAffection said:


> To be fair Zen1 has similar if not better IPC to Haswell. Also a wider core and finer granularity in FPU engine. This potentially could allow it to gain significantly more performance with SMT in floating point heavy workloads.


Plus, in WCG there is no penalty for cross-CCX communication (if you remember Ryzen launch conundrum), since each thread/task runs on its own core independently.
Also, don't forget Spectre/Meltdown patches on the Intel side. 
"Twice as fast" is overstatement, but "significantly faster" is quite realistic.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

silentbogo said:


> Plus, in WCG there is no penalty for cross-CCX communication (if you remember Ryzen launch conundrum), since each thread/task runs on its own core independently.
> Also, don't forget Spectre/Meltdown patches on the Intel side.
> "Twice as fast" is overstatement, but "significantly faster" is quite realistic.


Very good point. With 16 tasks essentially independent of each other, it scales very well to the modularity of the CCX design.


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

ArbitraryAffection said:


> Very good point. With 16 tasks essentially independent of each other, it scales very well to the modularity of the CCX design.


But if you have _too_ many cores (high end TR, EPYC) it's a crapshoot, so they say. 

Are those Smeltdown patches known for impacting WCG performance? In many tests, before/after results were largely the same. In some very specific workloads, performance drops... but I wouldn't think WCG would really be affected.


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> But if you have _too_ many cores (high end TR, EPYC) it's a crapshoot, so they say.
> 
> Are those Smeltdown patches known for impacting WCG performance? In many tests, before/after results were largely the same. In some very specific workloads, performance drops... but I wouldn't think WCG would really be affected.


Perhaps somehting to do with the memory architecture and MCM nature of the High Core Count Zen parts? IDK about the patches though.



Spoiler: 1200 cruncher rig set up^^)









This is using salvaged parts haha. I don't really wanna put a 8 core in this board as the VRM is naked (no Heatsink). But it hsould be fine with a stock1700 maybe. I may get another one at some point. Till then the humble 1200 will do its part 



Spoiler: The farm is complete








And so is the spaghetti, apparently O_O

These are all hooked up to one socket outlet, on that Surge tower. The one next to it is a powerline that goes to my router downstairs. Thats connected to the switch inbetween the two PCs there which hooks all the cams and rigs to the one ethernet on the switch~ Though the 1200 rig is using a wifi adapter as i didnt have a spare port on the switch. ~shrug~

This isn't dangerous is it? It's not using a lot of power and i'm not using dodgy cables or anything. Just anxious now though :/

Oh! I forgot to mention i got two really neat USB switches so i can use 2 mice, and 2 keyboards between 4 PC's and switch them with a button press. super handy^^


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

You can always pick up one of those Kill-A-Watt devices to see how much power you're pulling from the wall. Plug your surge strip into it, and it will tell you how much you're pulling.

FWIW, I have both the rigs in my system specs (all 100% load, including the graphics cards, which pull 240w on their own), including my monitor, sound bar, a box fan, clock, and PS3 all connected to a single surge. It's not a problem.

I do want a Titanium power supply for my main rig though, for a number of reasons. The increased efficiency will help out a bit with this rig which is at 100% load all the time. It'll decrease power draw, and therefore heat, which will be nice on warmer days. On colder days, well, I'll just crank up my graphics cards some more (they're at 80% now) and get more heat. The power supply that's in there now really shouldn't be powering two 1070s mining and an overclocked 2600k running WCG 24/7 anyway...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> You can always pick up one of those Kill-A-Watt devices to see how much power you're pulling from the wall. Plug your surge strip into it, and it will tell you how much you're pulling.


I have a wattage meter there but it's not set up correctly, it can do cost in £ over time too but i just use it for watts. 1200 is up and crunching. the 2 1700's, 1200 and 5350, plus 2 monitors and 4 IP cams is taking 377W at the wall right now. My main PC is probably pushing that up to around 450+, and the 200GE might mean overall use is near 500W mark. Gonna run it for a month and see what the bill's like, and see if its sustainable. Otherwise i might, try and take out some fans and RGB from my main PC and/or underclock the CPUs when crunching. But I think it hsould be fine..


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

You can always try undervolting a little without underclocking. Not sure how much it would be worth, though, and then you've got to make sure it's still stable...


----------



## ArbitraryAffection (Mar 8, 2019)

hat said:


> You can always try undervolting a little without underclocking. Not sure how much it would be worth, though, and then you've got to make sure it's still stable...


Could probably shave off 50 or so watts from the whole setup with a bit of voltage tweaking but not sure if im comfortable doing it, as you say it would need to be stability tested.


----------



## hat (Mar 8, 2019)

It might be worth it in the long run, though. If you're going to be running WCG for a while, that's a fair bit of savings you can earn over time with undervolting. Less power use also means less heat generated, too. When you're doing it with, what, 4 rigs? Might be worth the time investment. Even if you make 0 points for an entire week, after that it's smooth sailing. When you want your rigs to be efficient, it's worth looking into.


----------



## mstenholm (Jun 22, 2019)

Since I'm planing to replace my daily rig with something from this century I began to test/measure my old gear so I had some numbers to compare the new PC with. To my surprise one of my old X58s (W3670 = i7 970) on Linux only took 205 W running 3.875 MHz. 12 threads is 12k on a good day. My similar but water cooled Windows "powered" does 6k on 10 threads. That takes 215 W. Again a small OC is involved. My two similar 2700Xs takes 190 and 200 W at stock which in my case is 3950 MHz all cores. They will do 25k on a pure Zika diet, 12k on MIP.

My surprise was not so much the points but the small difference in power consumption.  Sure the new stuff running the right type of WCG is way more efficient but for basic computation the AMDs doesn't blow the old Intels away.

Let's hope that the promised better energy efficiency and higher IPC holds true for 3900/3950X since that's were I'm heading.


----------



## phill (Jun 24, 2019)

I'll be updating the Pie this evening everyone, I've been off of work for a few days and busy at home over the weekend...  Normal service should resume soon   I hope everyone is alright


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 1, 2019)

i9-7980xe @ 3.5ghz 0.9v (in bios)
190-200W CPU only, no wall meter.
X299 Omega
Seasonic snow silent 750W




This is roughly pulling 18-19k points per hour.


----------



## Simplex0 (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX That's impressive, almost twice as much as my Threadripper 1950X@3.9 GHz.  Are you running  Windows or Ubuntu?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 2, 2019)

Simplex0 said:


> Xx Tek Tip xX That's impressive, almost twice as much as my Threadripper 1950X@3.9 GHz.  Are you running  Windows or Ubuntu?


Windows 10 pro + cut down myself.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> i9-7980xe @ 3.5ghz 0.9v (in bios)
> 190-200W CPU only, no wall meter.
> X299 Omega
> Seasonic snow silent 750W
> ...



Is this with HT on now??   I'm thinking you might mean 18k to 19k WCG points not Boinc?  Impressive stuff mind


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Is this with HT on now??  I'm thinking you might mean 18k to 19k WCG points not Boinc? Impressive stuff mind


Yeah WCG points, HT is on and it's undervolted : P


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah WCG points, HT is on and it's undervolted : P



Awesome    So the AIO isn't quite at melting point just yet??   

Was testing something last night that surprised me, but sadly that was not quite as fast as I had hoped...  A bit more than a Ryzen 6 core but not masses sadly


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Sep 2, 2019)

phill said:


> Was testing something last night that surprised me, but sadly that was not quite as fast as I had hoped... A bit more than a Ryzen 6 core but not masses sadly


Yeah Ryzen is the best choice perf/watt, this CPU is a beast in any and every other workload I've ran with it : )


phill said:


> Awesome   So the AIO isn't quite at melting point just yet??


Not yet, stock is doable, but I felt as if an undervolt would work better and provide better perf/watt
Maybe running Linux would increase output by a large amount.


----------



## mstenholm (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah Ryzen is the best choice perf/watt, this CPU is a beast in any and every other workload I've ran with it : )
> 
> Not yet, stock is doable, but I felt as if an undervolt would work better and provide better perf/watt
> Maybe running Linux would increase output by a large amount.


Not maybe, it will increase a lot if you choose the right project (OpenZika).


Edit: I'm down to zero watt per rig these days. My power is off and I'm 15 hours away from the HFI relay / RCCB - Residual Current Circuit Breaker or what it is called in English, lightning took it all. OK I only had two laptops and my 28k PPD Linux/2700X running.


----------



## phill (Sep 2, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Yeah Ryzen is the best choice perf/watt, this CPU is a beast in any and every other workload I've ran with it : )
> 
> Not yet, stock is doable, but I felt as if an undervolt would work better and provide better perf/watt
> Maybe running Linux would increase output by a large amount.



Linux and AMD CPUs are definitely a hard combo to beat..  I'm very much looking forward to the day I can replace my 2600km E3-1245 V3 and my 6700k with either Ryzen or some more Xeon's   Just seems daft not to since I have things here I can make use of, why not make use of them?  

I love making the most of the hardware I have here, since I have free electric when the suns out, why the heck not    I think most CPUs are also best at stock or very nearly too it..  I only run my 5960X a bit above stock when it comes to volts, but the clock speed is an extra 1.20Ghz per thread, that can't be bad can it?


----------



## melk (Oct 28, 2019)

I'm starting to retire my Sandy/Ivy era rigs and try to stick to anything Haswell or newer.

Easier to just sell off the old cpu's and buy some Ryzen instead.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2019)

melk said:


> I'm starting to retire my Sandy/Ivy era rigs and try to stick to anything Haswell or newer.
> 
> Easier to just sell off the old cpu's and buy some Ryzen instead.


Welcome to TPU!


----------



## melk (Oct 28, 2019)

thebluebumblebee said:


> Welcome to TPU!


Thanks  How do I add my WCG stats like you have there at the bottom?


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Oct 28, 2019)

If you're talking about the badges, https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/account/preferences


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

melk said:


> I'm starting to retire my Sandy/Ivy era rigs and try to stick to anything Haswell or newer.
> 
> Easier to just sell off the old cpu's and buy some Ryzen instead.



Welcome to TPU  

I'll be doing the same with my few quad cores, why have quad cores using 75% of the power of octo cores??    I'll be retiring mine whenever I can eventually afford it


----------



## melk (Oct 28, 2019)

Yep, it's also a pain to manage multiple boxes. Especially not worth it for only dual cores. I need to try and sell off the Dell server I have while I can still get a few bucks for it. Running a big tower server just for 4-cores really isn't worth it.

edit: Also I set my WCG username in my forum account prefs but that doesn't seem to have done anything. Maybe because I'm not a member of TPU team there?


----------



## phill (Oct 28, 2019)

melk said:


> Yep, it's also a pain to manage multiple boxes. Especially not worth it for only dual cores. I need to try and sell off the Dell server I have while I can still get a few bucks for it. Running a big tower server just for 4-cores really isn't worth it.
> 
> edit: Also I set my WCG username in my forum account prefs but that doesn't seem to have done anything. Maybe because I'm not a member of TPU team there?



Definitely not, sadly anything other than some newer CPUs such as a 6700k or the Ryzen's do tend to really bring any decent points without big power usages.  I have some X58 kit that I use when the solar is working nicely and let that chew 400w+ for 24 threads (dual Xeon's) but even then that will produce half the points that my Ryzen 1700X does, whilst using less than 180w of power..  Times have definitely changed now 

It might take a little while to sync, you can change your team you crunch for to TPU if you wish? (Unless you have already?)


----------



## mstenholm (Apr 14, 2020)

3900X stock Linux, 23 instances (one left for folding), on a diet of 95% SCC, 4% MCM and 1% ARP/HST it will do +40K (301k for the past week = 43K). AX850, water cooled. 230 W at the wall. Beat that @phill


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2020)

How _efficient_ is your cruncher... a valid question I've been thinking about lately. I'd like to get some better cooling and clock the snot out of my 2600k for now, because I'm not really interested in new processors for my main rig just yet, and the cooler (and new case to go along with it) will be handy in the future. In a way, though, it doesn't matter how good my cooling is... a chip that pulls 200w is gonna pull 200w and that heat still gets dumped into the room.

For my secondary machine, Ryzen 1700/2700 are apparently 65w chips. That's pretty good. I'm sure they'll sip less power than my old Athlon II x4 630. It's 95w out of the box at 2.8GHz. I have it overclocked to 3.5GHz with +.150 volts I think. I'm sure it's close to 125w or more, double what a chip with twice the cores and probably more than 4x the performance would take.


----------



## phill (Apr 14, 2020)

mstenholm said:


> 3900X stock Linux, 23 instances (one left for folding), on a diet of 95% SCC, 4% MCM and 1% ARP/HST it will do +40K (301k for the past week = 43K). AX850, water cooled. 230 W at the wall. Beat that @phill


I'll never get anywhere near to that    I don't run my rigs very often 24/7 but I'm averaging I guess about 10k to 14k ish a day with the 10 hours ish they are on and they are doing a diet of everything   My machine has no bounds   

I've been doing a few tests with the hardware I'm currently using so when I get 5 minutes from work and Sophia, I'll try and post up my results   I do know however that the rigs are certainly not energy efficient as I've not done anything very much with them at all.  I do however have to set my 3900X to 3.15GHz and then set the vcore to 0.875v and away it goes.  I'm still hitting close to 80C at times so I definitely know I need water to tame the beast.   However that said, I do wonder if a 3950X would be any better given the fact there's more cores and threads in the CPU....  If I can find one I will grab it hopefully!! 

@hat I'd look forward to seeing what sort of results you are getting with your crunchers as I like to see how others manage to set their machines up   I do have a 2700 (non X model) and that thing is amazingly efficient   I think it was pulling about 130w fully loaded whilst testing in R15/R20 etc...  I need to track down another board for it...


----------



## hat (Apr 14, 2020)

Oh, I don't have anything like that... at least not yet. I have the Athlon II x4 still. I've only got the Ryzen chips in my head...


----------



## xvi (Apr 15, 2020)

I was wondering exactly that the last few days about the new Ryzen chips. I was a little confused at the TDP ratings between them.

Seems really odd to me why the Ryzen 5 3600X (6 core) has a higher TDP than the Ryzen 7 3700X (8 core). I'm assuming it comes down to target TDP and throttling to reach that.


Spoiler: Very simple estimates



Since IPC should be near the same between the two (I would imagine?), I've taken the lazy approach of multiplying base freq by the number of cores for a rough comparison of multi-threaded performance. I've then divided that by TDP to roughly estimate performance per watt. I assume these won't reflect real-world performance at all because I suspect the 3600X will spend a higher amount of time in boost clocks whereas the 3700X will be throttling down to base freq much more often to keep on the target TDP. Does anyone else have thoughts on this?

3600X - Base freq * cores = 22800 MHz total, divided by 95w TDP = 240 MHz/watt
3600X - Turbo freq * cores = 26400 MHz total, divided by 95w TDP = 278.9 MHz/watt
3700X - Base freq * cores = 28800 MHz total, divided by 65w TDP = 443 MHz/watt
3700X - Turbo freq * cores = 35200 MHz total, divided by 65w TDP = 541.5 MHz/watt

Seems like from a perf/watt standpoint, even if the 3600X could spend all of its time on all four cores at 4.4GHz, it would still be much less efficient than the 3700X in any scenario.


I assume given the same cooling abilities, the Ryzen 5 will spend much more time in boost clocks but it still seems like it wouldn't come close to the 3700X for efficiency even in its worst-case scenario. I suppose it boils down to how much time the CPUs will spend in boost clocks. The performance just seems hard to estimate.

I've nabbed this list of CPU performance from SETI@Home with hopes that it would shine some light on the real-world compute performance of the chips.



Spoiler: Zen, Zen+, Zen2 SETI@Home GFLOPS




*CPU model*​*CoreSpeed(GHz)*​*Family*​*cores/CPU*​*GFLOPS/core*​*GFLOPs/CPU*​AMD Ryzen 5 1400 Quad-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​7.84​3.85​30.21​AMD Ryzen 5 1500X Quad-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​8​4.4​35.21​AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​12​4.54​54.46​AMD Ryzen 5 1600 Six-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​11.96​4.23​50.52​AMD Ryzen 5 1600X Six-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​12​4.58​55.01​AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​15.78​4.05​63.88​AMD Ryzen 7 1700 Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​16​3.57​57.18​AMD Ryzen 7 1700X Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​15.91​4.38​69.75​AMD Ryzen 7 1800X Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​15.77​4.62​72.93​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1900X 8-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​14.53​4.6​66.9​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1920X 12-Core Processor​3.5​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​23.61​4.57​107.89​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 1950X 16-Core Processor​3.4​Family 23 Model 1 Stepping 1​31.28​4.53​141.56​AMD Ryzen 5 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics​​Family 23 Model 17 Stepping 0​7.97​4.55​36.23​AMD Ryzen 5 2500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 17 Stepping 0​7.94​3.37​26.76​AMD Ryzen 5 2600 Six-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​11.95​4.58​54.68​AMD Ryzen 5 2600X Six-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​11.97​4.85​58​AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 2400G with Radeon Vega Graphics​​Family 23 Model 17 Stepping 0​8​4.44​35.53​AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 2400GE w/ Radeon Vega Graphics​​Family 23 Model 17 Stepping 0​8​3.81​30.49​AMD Ryzen 7 2700 Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​15.88​4.25​67.46​AMD Ryzen 7 2700U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 17 Stepping 0​8​3.73​29.85​AMD Ryzen 7 2700X Eight-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​15.84​4.91​77.75​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2920X 12-Core Processor​3.5​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​23.6​5.14​121.26​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2950X 16-Core Processor​3.5​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​29.76​4.83​143.62​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2970WX 24-Core Processor​3​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​47​4.19​196.75​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 2990WX 32-Core Processor​3​Family 23 Model 8 Stepping 2​57.73​4.34​250.71​AMD Ryzen 5 3400G with Radeon Vega Graphics​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​7.83​4.9​38.33​AMD Ryzen 5 3500U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​8​3.68​29.47​AMD Ryzen 5 3550H with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​8​4.05​32.41​AMD Ryzen 5 3600 6-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0​11.92​5.12​61.02​AMD Ryzen 5 3600X 6-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0​11.93​5.2​62.04​AMD Ryzen 5 PRO 3500U w/ Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​8​4.19​33.54​AMD Ryzen 7 3700U with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​8​3.87​31​AMD Ryzen 7 3700X 8-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0​16.46​5.27​86.77​AMD Ryzen 7 3750H with Radeon Vega Mobile Gfx​​Family 23 Model 24 Stepping 1​8​4.25​34.02​AMD Ryzen 7 3800X 8-Core Processor​​Family 23 Model 113 Stepping 0​15.92​5.33​84.87​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3960X 24-Core Processor​3.8​Family 23 Model 49 Stepping 0​45​5.59​251.5​AMD Ryzen Threadripper 3970X 32-Core Processor​3.7​Family 23 Model 49 Stepping 0​60​5.4​323.82​





Some of the bits interesting to me is the meager difference between the 3600 and 3600X and the massive difference between 3600X (at supposedly 95W TDP?) and 3700X (at 65W TDP?). The 3700X has 140% of the performance and 68% of the heat output? That just doesn't seem right.

Edit: Now in Google Docs format with all CPUs. Sorting and filtering doesn't seem to work in read-only, but you can save a copy for yourself if you'd like.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 15, 2020)

And then there's this:






For AMD, TDP does not equal power usage.


----------



## hat (Apr 15, 2020)

3600x drawing less power than 3600... interesting.


----------



## xvi (Apr 16, 2020)

thebluebumblebee said:


> And then there's this:


I don't know why I didn't think about using reviews for power consumption levels. Thanks!
Due to the more extensive list and hopefully more accurate results, I'm grabbing package wattage off of AnandTech's site. Working on adding package wattage next to the CPU and calculating GFLOPS per watt. To point out the obvious, it would be most ideal to get power measurements while it's running the actual workload in question but I'm just working with what I can find for now.
Weird that TPU lists ~133 watts for total system power of the 8700K but AnandTech shows 150w under full load for the CPU package alone. Not sure what they're using to stress it though.


----------



## thebluebumblebee (Apr 16, 2020)

xvi said:


> Weird that TPU lists ~133 watts for total system power of the 8700K but AnandTech shows 150w under full load for the CPU package alone.


There are variations between CPU's, but I bet AnandTech forgot to turn off the default overclocking that so many motherboards do today.


----------



## phill (Apr 20, 2020)

I'll see if I can get my figures updated here for everyone, I've tested 4 out of the 6 crunchers so I'll see if I can get the other two tested    Some interesting results from my Xeon's and Ryzen's   I'm hoping that the 3900X will give me some surprising results


----------



## phill (May 7, 2020)

Well guys, I suppose it's better late than never....  So, here we go...

Cruncher 1, R620 

Dual Xeon E5-2658 V2 - 20C 40T




Price per hour 4p @ 16p per Kw

Cruncher 2, R730 (1)

Dual Xeon E5-2680 V3 - 24C 48T



Price per hour 7p @ 16p per Kw

Quick pic....



Cruncher 3, 2700X + EVGA GTX 1070 SC - 8C 16T

  

Price per hour 3.4p (ish) @ 16p per Kw
With the EVGA GTX 1070 SC crunching away it's adding about 120w to the total (see third pic) - Price per hour 4p (ish) @ 16p per Kw

Cruncher 4, Mrs's rig, 1700X + Asus Strix RX 480 - 8C 16T



Price per hour 2.8p (ish) @ 16p per Kw

Cruncher 5, my main rig, 3900X + 2 1080 Ti's - 12C 24T

 

CPU limited to 3150MHz - price per hour 4p @ 16p per Kw
Second pic, with the CPU limited to 3150MHz and the two 1080 Ti's folding price per hour 10.8p (ish) @ 16p per Kw
My two 1080 Ti's are underclocked when they run Folding @ Home just because of the heat and the extra strain on the cards, so I try to limit the power and heat as much as possible.  I'm hoping to be able to get it into a case at some point soon, I don't like it being on the desk with Sophia (my boss and Admin) as she can now walk....

Cruncher 6, Isabelle's rig (eldest daughter), 1700X + Asus Strix RX 480 (same as the Mrs's) - 8C 16T

 

Price per hour 2.5p (ish) @ 16p per Kw

Cruncher 7 - 6700k - 4C 8T

Used to be used a little while ago, but retired it due to having the Ryzen setups.  If my memory serves me correctly, it's about the 130w mark when under load...  I've not re-tested it as it's now doing Rosetta work units rather than WCG.  I know different units can make a difference but how much I'm unsure.  Something like 3p an hour or something like that??  (I'll find a link and put it here... - Different thread, but similar!! )

The new Admin is keeping tabs on my crunching, so I'm trying to keep the boss happy....



So the total cores I have crunching are 84 and we have a total of 168 threads thumping along  
I'd like to get the other R730 server running as well (hopefully dual 14C or higher??) and then I've a Ryzen 2700 to find a motherboard and some RAM for and then if I wish to re-introduce the two R710's into the mix, they both have dual L5640's (I think, but definitely hex cores in both sockets), so another 24 threads each there.  But sadly I don't believe I'd be able to keep up the electric for that lot!!  I'm not even going to mention the EVGA SR-2 board but that's another 24 threads as well    X5675's in there  

Without any FAH @ Home running on the 3 GPUs, cost per hour is approx 26.7p (call it 27p....)
With FAH @ Home running, the cost per hour is 34.1p (34p lol)   Thank god for solar panels!!  Ironically over in the UK it's known for mostly raining..... 

Anyways, I've dribbled on long enough...  I hope this was interesting for at least one person!??!


----------



## phill (May 10, 2020)

Oh and as I have a brain the size of a pea at times, here's what I promised with the miner I used to have....

No tweaking....


With tweaking....


And a quick snap of the setup at the time..  





It's what you use your dining room table for isn't it??......

Eventually I got it installed on to a home made 'case' which actually worked, really darn well!  

         

So something that I suppose I could run for FAH in a way??  Although I'd guess I'd have to try and use my 1080 Ti's as I'm not sure that the 480's there will be as good efficiency wise...

Anyways, I hope you guys enjoyed the pics


----------



## xvi (May 21, 2020)

User | PSU | CPU + GPU | HDD/SSDs | Watts @ Load | Average 7 days PPD | points per watt | OS | Comment
xvi | 12v wall wart | Intel J4205 | 256GB SSD | 12.5w at wall @ 100% | 1,100 ppd | 88 points per watt | Window 10 Pro | Beelink J45 NUC


----------



## phill (Jun 10, 2020)

I forgot to update this thread a little since I've done some tweaking with the 3900X system...

Since the last update I have been able to get the power down from the 220w to 230w down to 155w to 165w    I found that the Ryzen Master was doing nothing when it came to controlling the voltage (should have looked harder at it) but then I've changed things in the bios itself and wow was there a difference as you can see! 

I'm very impressed with the CPU and must say that I'm only on air cooling..  When I finally get some cash together, I will make sure that I get this speed I use daily tested with water and see what things are like from there...  My full load temps are currently about the 50 to 55C mark  It's cooled down a little around at the moment, but wow what a CPU!! I've been asked to sell it but the only thing I'd willingly grab next I think is a 3950X... We'll see  

I'll try and grab some pics with the power draw    I've got the two servers, 1700X and 2700X + GTX 1070 on a power bar at the moment, I'm seeing draws of around 1100w for the 4 systems whilst the 1070 is folding as well..  ouch!!   Mind you I guess that's not tooo bad for 60C 120T is it??


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 19, 2021)

Mine?

Considering my GPUs, which are all xx50 or xx30 - so those are efficient enough (no extra power to the GPU).

Considering my CPUs, those are usually not...as I mostly run 2nd or 3rd Xeon processors from top of the line for that particular motherboard. Same thing will happen soon to my Lenovo C30.

Considering my RAM, usually not at all...as most of my computers use max ram or 2/3 of RAM allocated...if not, those are about to be!

Considering my data, pretty sure I have taken some wattage off with SATA SSDs...but there was never a good test done about the execution of program per use...maybe some day?!


----------



## Toothless (Apr 19, 2021)

That's a lot of considering to take into consideration. 

I guess to keep the thread alive, my 2680v2 pulls 200w from the chips alone. Everything else pulls more power for less multithread.


----------



## PaulieG (Apr 19, 2021)

So, a related question. I was considering running all my crunchers 24/5 and taking the weekend off  to save on some power. How many of you do 24/7 on all crunchers? For those of you who don't, what kind of "schedule" do you have for your rigs for WCG?


----------



## Toothless (Apr 19, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> So, a related question. I was considering running all my crunchers 24/5 and taking the weekend off  to save on some power. How many of you do 24/7 on all crunchers? For those of you who don't, what kind of "schedule" do you have for your rigs for WCG?


Cold outside = crunch time. Not gonna pay for heating when science does it for me.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 19, 2021)

PaulieG said:


> So, a related question. I was considering running all my crunchers 24/5 and taking the weekend off  to save on some power. How many of you do 24/7 on all crunchers? For those of you who don't, what kind of "schedule" do you have for your rigs for WCG?



Running 24/7 since it's still heating season.  Heat from volts does cost more per unit energy than from gas, but I've decided to accept that.   What I haven't decided is whether or what to run once I'm trying to cool the house instead. I may shut everything down but the 1030 on F@H, since it pulls all of 35W.


----------



## stinger608 (Apr 19, 2021)

All but one of my crunchers are in the basement, so I run 24/7/365 and on leap year 366 LOLOL


----------



## KLiKzg (Apr 20, 2021)

80-watt Hamster said:


> Running 24/7 since it's still heating season.  Heat from volts does cost more per unit energy than from gas, but I've decided to accept that.   What I haven't decided is whether or what to run once I'm trying to cool the house instead. I may shut everything down but the 1030 on F@H, since it pulls all of 35W.


You could put some program to regulate the temperature of CPU / GPU. That would throttle it down & make sure you not only consume less - but also heat less the room.

Personally, I use FREE program Tthrottle for doing just that.


Disclaimer: I don't have any associations with developer of this program, other then giving some inputs in his/her forum for further development of the apps.


----------



## 80-watt Hamster (Apr 20, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> You could put some program to regulate the temperature of CPU / GPU. That would throttle it down & make sure you not only consume less - but also heat less the room.
> 
> Personally, I use FREE program Tthrottle for doing just that.
> 
> ...



It's less about the ability to handle the heat generated than trying to be a (slightly more) responsible consumer of energy.  Each joule of energy generated by a heat source essentially has double impact when added to a space one's trying to cool.  Having them all in the basement would probably keep that to a minimum, or I could move them to the garage with a downclock so they don't overheat.  But it also feels like it's maybe better to keep my energy bill just that tiny bit smaller, and to leave that tiny bit of strain off the grid.  It all adds up, ya know.


----------



## phill (Apr 23, 2021)

Thanks for the updates everyone, we tend to forget about what things cost after we've bought them but doing this sort of thing doesn't only cost to buy but more so to run.  The difference in idle to full load 8 hours to 12 or 16 or even 24 hours a day, can be a massive thing...  

Some of my rigs are what I'd consider efficient considering the hardware but for the likes of the servers running that's about as inefficient as you can get!  

Thanks for keeping the thread alive there, none of these posts are not informative    It's great reading everyone's input and setups


----------



## phill (Aug 2, 2021)

I thought I'd just drop in with a quick update for a couple of my rigs I've been very lucky to be able to swap around a little....



I've been fortunate enough that I have managed to be able to buy myself a 3900X and a 3950X that I've swapped out for my original 3900X..  Seeing as I had two X370s with 1700X's in them, I thought well, bit more performance and power required and what CPU should I put in them as they will support up to the 3950X...  Seeing as at the time I was looking I could see bids going from £350 at its lowest to well over £450+, I decided that I'll grab another 3900X for the X370 board and then I can use the 3950X for the Mrs's when I get my 5950X for my other board.

As I was trying to get my CPU installed and tested, the board refused to play ball and wouldn't post with an 02 error I



So I had to go back to the 1700X and find out what was causing it....
Turned out it was pretty simple cause it was literally down the bios version I was running with these two boards..  They where both using 6201 bios, but the 3900X wasn't supported until 7001, so since there was a fair few more updates since the 7001 update, I just went and downloaded the latest.

        

So with the board's bios safetly updated and working fine and me releasing trying to flash a WiFi board with a non WiFi bios, wasn't going to work, I made sure I had the right bios and version...  (Stupid boy!!  )
So being very happy and getting things moving along, I did a quick test with the CPU cooler and the default voltages and the temps were definitely not what you wanted to be seeing with crunching 24/7....  Or even for a few minutes to be honest...  But still, here's a few pics...

    

The second 3900X I had wasn't the best in the world so with a few tweaks and manually setting the CPU core speeds, we slowly got there and we went from around 90C after not even 30 seconds of crunching to about 60 to 65C with a random heatsink, just ploked on the top of the CPU....



Now with the power usage at this point in time, I must say I was very impressed by far...

 

So first one is running with WCG running 100% and the second is with WCG and FAH running together on my 1080 TI.  I've set the GPU to about 60% power to try and get the temps better for the GPU as well as the CPU as it can add a few degrees to the temp of the CPU.  So for 12C 24T running at 100% and the 1080 TI running at full as well, I didn't think that 145w crunching and then 280w crunching and folding together....  I was and am very impressed with these 3900X CPUs   One of the CPUs where able to be set about 1.05vcore I believe, the other wasn't so good and that requires 1.10vcore I believe, so it's a little warmer as well as using a little more juice to get the job done 

I'll try and grab a few updates with the 3950X but I thought I'd give these two 3900X's some lime light first     Hopefully the post was a little interesting and useful....    I'll try and run a test with just crunching and then crunching and folding together, just to get an idea of running costs with this 

I've also got something to test with them just to see how it handles the 3900X's, I'll of course report back to everyone just to see what is what and what you all think     Thanks for reading if you got this far, I wonder if you'd skip the post when you see my name and the loads of pictures surrounding it!!  

EDIT - I've also managed to get some testing in with the AIO today, so I'll post that up later


----------



## KLiKzg (Aug 8, 2021)

@philll, why do you power down the GPU?

Personally, I use Tthrottle & set the "max temp." for CPU & GPU. That way, even if fans fail (& they do fail), the GPU will throttle down to 1%.
& yes, in summer they get down to 40% throttling during the day time on some days, but most of the time they are on 100%.


----------



## phill (Aug 9, 2021)

KLiKzg said:


> @philll, why do you power down the GPU?
> 
> Personally, I use Tthrottle & set the "max temp." for CPU & GPU. That way, even if fans fail (& they do fail), the GPU will throttle down to 1%.
> & yes, in summer they get down to 40% throttling during the day time on some days, but most of the time they are on 100%.


I find it keeps the temps down on the GPU whilst folding away and with the wattage as well, limits it    I find it works really well I try to keep the temps of the CPUs and GPUs at worst 60C under load.  Normally anything between 40 to 50C is much more preferable for me 

Servers, they normally hit 60C under load which is unsurprising due to their environment but otherwise they are as good as gold also, just well, hungry for power lol


----------

